# Massanutten Resort



## Miss Marty (Jul 8, 2010)

NEW! Petting Farm

Opening July 1st. 2010 

Woodstone Meadows Stables and Petting Farm 
Features sheep, bunnies, donkies, ducks, a pot belly pig, 
a turkey, a goat, and more! Feed station provided.  

 Monday-Friday 9 AM - noon and 1-3pm - Saturday & Sunday 9AM - noon


----------



## Steve NH (Jul 8, 2010)

Great - we'll check it out
Thanks for the update.


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 9, 2010)

We will be back again August 6th.  My brother and his girlfriend and their assorted kids will be with us - we will have to check that out.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 15, 2010)

*Massanutten Adventures*

*
Explore the beautiful Shenandoah River*

Canoeing | Kayaking | Tubing | Rafting

www. canoe4u .com


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 16, 2010)

*McGaheysville Carnival near Massanutten Resort*

*
July 22nd, 23rd, 24th, 2010*

McGaheysville Vol. Fire Co.

Annual Carnival - Route 33

Fireworks Saturday Night!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 16, 2010)

*They Say It McGackeysville But They Spell It McGaheysville.  Go Figure.*

We had a nice time at Massnutten when we vacationed there a week in October 2008 -- wouldn't mind going back to Massanutten again some time. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dougrm3 (Jul 16, 2010)

JMU has a nice arboretum that is free. It is located of Reservoir Street off route 33.  Some pretty flowers and benches to sit on.


----------



## DaveHenry (Jul 16, 2010)

*Luray Caverns*

Luray Caverns, about 45 minutes away, are beautiful and interesting.
Also Monticello, an hour away.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 17, 2010)

Do they still have the weekly activty pass for the resort and does it include golf?


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 18, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> Do they still have the weekly activty pass for the resort and does it include golf?



Even the weeks that I am not planning to do a lot of the activities and I dont get a card - my husband always gets one because of the golf discounts.  He saves a lot of money by getting the card every time, usually I pretty much break even.


----------

